# Salt Fork Spillway



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Went out today (Saturday) for a few hours and worked a half mile streach of the spillway. Water was low but I tried to concentrate on what deeper spots was left. The score ended up being (me=0) and (lost lures in creek=4) but it was something to do, and you never know what can happen in that spillway.

At this point I'm looking forward to ice up -I got my ice gear*READY TO GO *


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Is there any ice on the lake and can you still launch at the Ramp? THANKS


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

There was ice in some of the bays but the main lake is open and the ramps were clear.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i fished the spillway too saturday with my son and we got a few crappies !!! i think i saw you there sr jigger !!


----------



## seyeslayer (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey guys i will be staying in a cabin next weekend at salt fork state park. Just wanted to see what fish species are available in the spillway? and if anyone is doing any good? Thanks for any replies





doug


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

From what I have been hearing, since they quit running the water so much there is not much going on there. You can find Muskies, Saugeye,Crappie and a few Walleye in there when it is right.I have always done best on jigs or Vibes.


----------

